
From business data to business process with pathom and dativity - orolle
https://datadriver.substack.com/p/from-business-data-to-business-processes
======
castdoctor
Interesting - it'd be great to have some more discussion about the maturity of
the lib (or what needs to be composed to achieve "bpmn levels", e.g.
scheduling)

~~~
orolle
I used the library in a hobby project, where I used sql outer joins to produce
maps to dativity. Dativity controlled the sql transactions to change the
process instances. It was simple to implement and it controlled different
business processes. The library itself is stateless thus it has no thread pool
or anything that can execute scheduled tasks. Thus the trigger for change
needs to come from the outside. Edit: I do not think dativity tries to replace
BPMN. Its an alternative approch with its pros and cons.

